# Hot Rod Home Coffee Roasters



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.sweetmarias.com/homemade-homeroasters.php


----------



## Frogskit (Aug 3, 2012)

Superb !

Dont think I would get away with it though....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll leave the experts to make the mistakes roasting prior to taking delivery .


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

some of those are just nuts but cool all at the same time


----------

